# Uber stops AV testing “indefinitely” in California, Pennsylvania, and Toronto



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber pulls out of all self-driving-car testing in California
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-pulls-out-of-all-self-driving-car-testing-in-12785490.php?utm_campaign=email-mobile&utm_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social








Updated other states: https://www.google.com/amp/s/arstec...in-california-pennsylvania-and-toronto/?amp=1


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

They had no choice.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber pulls out of all self-driving-car testing in California
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-pulls-out-of-all-self-driving-car-testing-in-12785490.php?utm_campaign=email-mobile&utm_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social


If I'll be the poster of this I'll change the title to the original to avoid confusion. Their headquarters are in California....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hope y'all are happy


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Misleading title winner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ALL ROBO CARS MUST GO !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> hope y'all are happy


The truth is a bitter pill to swallow, my friend.

This is not about happiness or sadness. Is about reality. Everybody expects robots, after their exaggerated advertisement, to be perfect, and that is simply impossible. If you say they wont, then why wish to replace humans and spend fortunes for stupid (literally) robots?

If you want to* cut car accidents fatalities in half today*, educate/make sure/force everybody in the car, driver and passengers, to buckle up. It is much much cheaper..


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Drivers are coming forward they had to grab the wheel almost at every mile! Wtf? Uber definitely puts progress over public safety. This could be the beginning of the end. Looks like Google and major car manufacturers are going to take the lead in the end.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> are going to take the lead in the end.


The lead of what? The funeral procession? To the car cemetery?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> hope y'all are happy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> T
> 
> If you want to* cut car accidents fatalities in half today*, educate/make sure/force everybody in the car, driver and passengers, to buckle up. It is much much cheaper..


Ah okay, and I guess teaching people to look before they cross the street costs $billions$. If everybody actually looked before crossing, you'd cut pedestrian accidents down by probably 95%


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> Ah okay, and I guess teaching people to look before they cross the street costs $billions$. If everybody actually looked before crossing, you'd cut pedestrian accidents down by probably 95%


That too, I 100% agree. Let's put billions in hiring more state patrol officers and have them on the road, if we really want to save lives, and stop the self driving cars stupidity/fantasy.

My point is - education is the future, not useless moronic technologies.

Do you agree?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This could be the End Of The Road for Uber’s sdc fantasy.


----------

